
Show HN: Try Google fonts in Style - iamtekeste
https://typehero.now.sh/
======
iamtekeste
I made this because I love Google fonts and beautiful colors. The website lets
you try out all of Google fonts with multiple color combinations. You could
use it pick a font for your startup logo or tag-line and test it with awesome
color pallets. It lets you search for Google fonts, change the canvas color,
text color and also font size & weight/style.

No logins or registrations needed!

If this gets any traction I plan on adding more features like: \- Move it to
its own domain \- Background photos from Unsplash \- Icons from The Noun
Project \- Downloading your finished design \- Short URL sharing \- Make it
look better on mobile \- And many more features

Comments are appreciated! You can also tweet at me
[https://twitter.com/iamtekeste](https://twitter.com/iamtekeste)

Thanks to [http://colorhunt.co/popular](http://colorhunt.co/popular) for the
beautiful colors!

~~~
jbucaran
This is great. Let me say it again, great!

My feedback would be to make it easier to discover fonts. Right now I only
have a few fonts to choose from the select box.

Another issue is that once a font is selected, I must erase the text in the
select to get the select items drop down again.

------
lozzo
well done. nice and simple

